# Lyrics for my online band's debut record.



## Icestorm (Dec 3, 2008)

Hey everyone, this is the effort of almost a year of constant writing and editing and I have to say I'm pretty damn proud of it, these are the lyrics to my online band, Threads Of Life's debut record "The Winds Of Life" 

Check em' out and let us know what you think of them, or specifically me, since I wrote ALL of them. thanks for your time guys! 8D 

=============================================
1.) The Winds Of Life
=============================================
Music by: Threads Of Life
Lyrics by: Threads Of Life
=============================================

Verse 1

Listen to the tidal winds blow
Watch as the sun sets around you
As the summer tides roll in
And break the lonely silence 
As you stand alone at the edge of the world
All time just seems to stand still

(Chorus x1)

Into to the blackest night
And down with another day
As the night slowly surrounds
The winds of life breaking this silence
They resonate from afar and wide 
As the summertime tides roll in again
They bring in the echoes of life
As the tidal winds of life blow in

Verse 2

Listen to the tidal winds blow
Incomes the dark of night
Running in the shadows
Breaking the lonely silence
The sound resonates across this world
The sound of life echoes across the land

(Chorus x2)

Into to the blackest night
And down with another day
As the night slowly surrounds
The winds of life breaking this silence
They resonate from afar and wide 
As the summertime tides roll in again
They bring in the echoes of life
As the tidal winds of life blow in

(Instrumental Breakdown)

Into to the blackest night
And down with another day
As the night slowly surrounds
The winds of life breaking this silence
They resonate from afar and wide 
As the summertime tides roll in again
They bring in the echoes of life
As the tidal winds of life blow in


==============================================
2.) As The Shadows Fall
==============================================
Music By: Threads Of Life
Lyrics By: Threads Of Life
==============================================

Verse 1

As the sunsets into nightfall
The stars shining ever bright into the night
As the another day settles down
And the shadows fall into the blackness
An overwelming calm sets in with it
And another day winds to a close
The world is in a silence so loud
As shadows fade into the darkness

(Chorus x1)

Another night falls in
Another day fades away
As the shadows fall
The world lies in silence
As the shadows fall
As day fades into night

Verse 2

Antoher day fades away
Another night breaks 
As the the shadows fade away
New life is brought out of the shadows
With the sunrise of another day
Another dreamer sits alone in night
Hoping for a another blast of new life
As the shadows fall in around us, 
A silence so loud is heard worldwide

(Chorus x1)

Another night falls in
Another day fades away
As the shadows fall
The world lies in silence
As the shadows fall
As day fades into night

Verse 3

As the moon rises out into the night sky
And another shooting star of hope 
Races at the speed of light across the night
And the world watches in amazment
As a new spark of hope sets the night sky ablaze
And another life is brought back home again
As the shadows fade into the darkness 

(Chorus x2)

Another night falls in
Another day fades away
As the shadows fall
The world lies in silence
As the shadows fall
As day fades into night

(Instrumental Breakdown)

Another night falls in
Another day fades away
As the shadows fall
The world lies in silence
As the shadows fall
As day fades into night

As the shadows fall
As the shadows fall
As the shadows fall
As the shadows fall

=======================================
3.) Winds Of The Storm
=======================================
Music By: Threads Of Life
Lyrics By: Threads Of Life
=======================================

Verse 1

Alone on a dark stormy night
I pray for the worst to pass
And hope I make it through another night 
And now I just pray hard that the storm passes 
Without leaving my homelands in a ruin
And I pray for all of my friends that are close
And now I'm the only one who will say these things 
And I'll hope the storm winds pass us by

(Chorus x1)

As the storm winds blow in
I pray with hope
For all who surround me
And hope when the dust clears
We can pull thorugh it all
And rebuild it all together

Verse 2

On this long dark night
I pray for my safe being
For the safety for all I care for
Safety from the torrent storm winds
Yes tonight I sit clinging onto hope 
As the storm winds blow in
Leaving a path of destruction for all to see
I hope and pray that the worst has past
And hope the sights I find when the dust clears
Aren't the nightmares that have plagued us all

(Chorus x1)

As the storm winds blow in
I pray with hope
For all who surround me
And hope when the dust clears
We can pull thorugh it all
And rebuild it all together

Verse 3

So now the storm has passed
And the dust has cleared away
It's destruction now so clear
As I walk through the ruins 
Of what once was my hometown
I see the burden in everyone's eyes
As they try to regroup and move on
And struggle to cope with their loss
And I just breakdown and cry
Asking why did this have to happen
They say everything happens for a reason
But this right now I'm failing to see

(Chorus x2)

As the storm winds blow in
I pray with hope
For all who surround me
And hope when the dust clears
We can pull thorugh it all
And rebuild it all together

(Instrumental Breakdown)

As the storm winds blow in
I pray with hope
For all who surround me
And hope when the dust clears
We can pull thorugh it all
And rebuild it all together

As the storm winds blow in
As the storm winds blow in
As the storm winds blow in
As the storm winds blow....


=============================================
4.) Forevermore
=============================================
Music By: Threads of Life
Lyrics By: Threads Of Life
============================================

I. Forevermore

(Chorus||Verse 1)

Another war in hell raging on
The air's getting thin 
And this war so cold
But we continue this crusade
Never backing down
Determined to win 

(Verse 2)

Never folding under dictation
Cause corruption drives the weak
And all here who are true
Won't bend under some vile dictatorship
Yet some still fall into that trap
Condemed forevermore by influence 
And fueled on corruption

(Chorus x1)

Another war in hell raging on
The air's getting thin 
And this war so cold
But we continue this crusade
Never backing down
Determined to win 
Forevermore

(Verse 3)

But the strong still carry on
Fighting for truth and peace
Fueled by passion for a nation
And the hope to end the hellfire 
We're all living with everyday 
Forevermore we crusade for freedom

(Chorus x2)

Another war in hell raging on
The air's getting thin 
And this war so cold
But we continue this crusade
Never backing down
Determined to win 
Forevermore

(Instrumental Breakdown)

Another war in hell raging on
The air's getting thin 
And this war so cold
But we continue this crusade
Never backing down
Determined to win 
Forevermore

------------------------------------------------
II. A Declaration of Unity 
------------------------------------------------

(Spoken Word verse)

Now this is the end and the truth has led everything we've worked for
to come crashing down around us, the government has collapsed into debt and economic chaos 
and we're struggling to pull through it, 
yet due to recent events we're hangin'on to everything by a thin thread
and hoping the new administration will save us, yet while the future is uncertain, 
we can pull through if we stand united, yes we can
though our debt is unmeasurable 
we can pay it off once and for all if we stand united,yes we can
We will win this economic war, yes we will prevail
we will fix all the failures we've made in the last 8 years. 
we will fight through this and stand tall united as one nation under god
because if we remain divided, then we'll just keep riding the spiral down
until there's nothing left worth us fighting for
This is a declaration of unity
The time has come and that time is NOW. 
This chaos and suffering has gone on for far too long
And now it's time to show this world who we are
This is a declaration of unity and strength


=============================================
5.) Sounds Of The Underground
=============================================
Music By: Threads Of Life
=============================================

(Instrumental)


=============================================
6.) The Surrounding Reality
=============================================
Music By: Threads of Life
Lyrics By: Threads Of Life
=============================================

I. Torn Between Dream And Reality

Verse 1

I'm stuck in a thick storm of confusion
And lost in a dark cloud of despair
As I try to understand what's real
And what's just another twisted nightmare
Now there's no turning back it seems
And I've found I'm lost in this thick storm
And I can't see the way out for miles it seems
And I'm not really sure if I'm completely here

(Chorus x1)

I'm not really sure if this isn't a dream
I'm not really sure if this is my time 
I'm not really sure if this is past or present
And I'm just not here in this life
I'm just not here, just lost in the surreal

Verse 2

I try find clarity in this storm
Yet I just cant find the way out
Of this thick rain and fog of despair
And I just feel like I missed something
Deep within this gloomy and wet chaos
Like I missed the signs I feel
Might have guided me home through it all
And I'm not really sure if I'm here

(Chorus x1)

I'm not really sure if this isn't a dream
I'm not really sure if this is my time 
I'm not really sure if this is past or present
And I'm just not here in this life
I'm just not here, just lost in the surreal

Verse 3

The night rolls in
It's cold, rainy and gloomy
And I'm lost alone in the storm
Holding onto a prayer
That someone will find me
And get me out of this hell I'm trapped in
I continue yet to pray for my savior
And still I'm not really sure if I'm here

(Chorus x1)

I'm not really sure if this isn't a dream
I'm not really sure if this is my time 
I'm not really sure if this is past or present
And I'm just not here in this life
I'm just not here, just lost in the surreal

------------------------------------------------
II. The Surrounding Reality
------------------------------------------------

Verse 4 

Now I found some clarity 
In a moment of subdued calm
I realize this is not a dream
But the most haunting reality
A tragedy far beyond conception
And I just feel like I failed 
All the people in this life 
That have always meant so much

(Chorus x1)

Now I see this is truth
This isn't just a nightmare
It's just the surrounding reality
And the reality I see is tragic
But the truth is hard
And it's just the surrounding reality


Verse 5 

How the Hell could have I went astray 
How could've I missed the signs 
That could have spaired my blindess
Where was the inner strength
I thought I always knew so well
When I was just another loner 
Please tell me now
Why I've so much time in denial
When the light of clairity 
Was right there within my reach

(Chorus x1)

Now I see this is truth
This isn't just a nightmare
It's just the surrounding reality
And the reality I see is tragic
But the truth is hard
And it's just the surrounding reality

Verse 6

Now that I see 
What I've been living in
I look back regretfully
At all of the lives I influenced 
But I could never give back to
Because of my denial of reality
I look back feeling like I had no voice 
No voice to reach out to those I inspired
With the words I wrote in truth

(Instrumental Breakdown 1) 

Verse 7

All the strong words I wrote
A strength I could never show
To all whom I inspired and moved
And I regret not living up to my words
But I will damn sure try to make it up 
To all whom I affected, I extend my hand
To you I wanna show the strength 
That I moved a nation out of hell with
And into that vital moment of clarity
That it never knew was right in front of them

(Chorus x2)

Now I see this is truth
This isn't just a nightmare
It's just the surrounding reality
And the reality I see is tragic
But the truth is hard
And it's just the surrounding reality

(Instrumental Breakdown 2)

Now I see this is truth
This isn't just a nightmare
It's just the surrounding reality
And the reality I see is tragic
But the truth is hard
And it's just the surrounding reality

it's just the surrounding reality
it's just the surrounding reality
it's just the surrounding reality
it's just the surrounding reality

------------------------------------------------
III. Day Of Redemption 
------------------------------------------------

Verse 8 Bridge

This is it....

This is the day I turn it around
The day I prove the truth 
In the words I write, 
This is my day of redemption

Verse 8

I've lived on the edge
Of a dream I had for so long
On the edge of a hope 
That I could move the masses 
With my words of powerful truth
But the dream never came to be
And today a lifelong dream 
Is now a wonderful reality

(Chorus x1)

Today the dream is reality
Today is the day that I broke 
Down the barrcades holding me back
No longer confused and blinded
By all my regrets I couldn't escape
Today is the day of my redemption 

Verse 9

For so long I've tried to find 
The way out of the blinding light
And out into the open once again
But my redemption never came
And I almost gave up on hope

Verse 9b

Until someone told me
Never give up on your hopes
And keep dreamin' away
And nothing can stand in your way
The working mind is a powerful thing
And you can break through 
With power and strength you never knew 

(Chorus x2)

Today the dream is reality
Today is the day that I broke 
Down the barrcades holding me back
No longer confused and blinded
By all my regrets I couldn't escape
Today is the day of my redemption 

(Instrumental Breakdown 3)

Today the dream is reality
Today is the day that I broke 
Down the barrcades holding me back
No longer confused and blinded
By all my regrets I couldn't escape
Today is the day of my redemption 


============================================
7.) The Aftermath  
============================================
Music by: Threads Of Life
Lyrics by: Threads Of Life
============================================

Verse 1

This is the aftermath
When We've done all we can
And the black dust settles 
The future stands on the other side
And all is looking enlightened 
The cold winds of distater 
Replaced by the warmth of a new light
Of hope, Of peace, a new breath of life

(Chorus x1)

This is the aftermath
The downfall of another dictation
This is the aftermath
Of another unending spiral
This is the aftermath
Of our best intentions

Verse 2

This is the aftermath
Of a cold, endearing crusade
For clarity and strength 
In a world blinded by it's own mistakes
We broke through the frontlines
And on the other side
Found the clarity we were all looking for
And found all of the awnsers that escaped so long

(Chorus x1)

This is the aftermath
The downfall of another dictation
This is the aftermath
Of another unending spiral
This is the aftermath
Of our best intentions

Verse 3

Before all this began
We should never have thought
This would never end
From the moment we started 
Was the moment the confusion began
This is what's left in it's wake
The aftermath of a drawn out spiral
Of despair built on good intentions
Good intentions that almost never were

(Chorus x2)

This is the aftermath
The downfall of another dictation
This is the aftermath
Of another unending spiral
This is the aftermath
Of our best intentions

(Instrumental Breakdown)

This is the aftermath
The downfall of another dictation
This is the aftermath
Of another unending spiral
This is the aftermath
Of our best intentions 

This is the aftermath
The downfall of another dictation
This is the aftermath
This is the END! 

======================================
8.) Corporate America
======================================
Music by: Threads Of Life
Lyrics by: Threads Of Life
======================================

Verse 1

I Work so hard for a living
Yet I cant seem to keep it together
Long enough to take a break 
They say there's no rest for the wicked
Or no stop for the working class
And I try think of it as a fallacy
But I just get disowned by all around

(Chorus x1)

It's just another way the system works
Against the hard workers
This great country is built on
Life's great when paid well
But I'd like to see you live 
Without the 6 figure income
In corporate america you're gonna fall

Verse 2

Some of us would say it's wrong
Working overtime with no payoff
Some call would say it's hypocritical
Putting in the hours for no cause 
When some huge corporation is cashing in
We are losing out to corporate expense
These are issues long known of
Yet the corparate world doesn't give a damn

(Chorus x1)

It's just another way the system works
Against the hard workers
This great country is built on
Life's great when paid well
But I'd like to see you live 
Without the 6 figure income
In corporate america you're gonna fall

Verse 3

They raise hell whenever we not around
All while smirking in the safety of their offices
We're out in the high voltage warzone
Trying to make our way, yet they just dont care
About the safety of those who gave them everything
In corparate america nothing else matters but money
And we're the ones left out in the everlasting cold

(Chorus x2)

It's just another way the system works
Against the hard workers
This great country is built on
Life's great when paid well
But I'd like to see you live 
Without the 6 figure income
In corparate america you're gonna fall

(Instrumental Breakdown)

It's just another way the system works
Against the hard workers
This great country is built on
Life's great when paid well
But I'd like to see you live 
Without the 6 figure income
In corporate america you're gonna fall

you're gonna fall
you're gonna fall
you're gonna fall
you're gonna fall

FALL!

=================================================
9.) Dragged Under By The Tides
=================================================
Music by: Threads Of Life    
Lyrics by: Threads Of Life
=================================================

Verse 1

The sunsets into blackness
And I've lost another day in despair
Another day blinded by depression
Another day lost in misdirection
Pulled under by the pressure
The violent tides drag me down deeper
All I need to know is there's someone 
To help me open up and break free 
Of the daily hell I've spent a lifetime in

(Chorus x1)

In constant pressure
always falling farther
Under the weight of this depression
A weight never lifting up
Dragged under by the tides

Verse 2

There's gotta be help out there
There's gotta be another way 
There's gotta be someone like me
That can help me through this hardship
I need direction beyond my own sight
And it's not gonna come under this weight
Of pressure I'm under

(Chorus x1)

In constant pressure
always falling farther
Under the weight of this depression
A weight never lifting up
Dragged under by the tides

Verse 3

Pressure, closing in
A constant panic
I'm trapped
These paranoid walls
Crashing down

Verse 3b

HELP ME, SAVE ME
I CANT BREAK THROUGH
THESE THICK WALLS ALONE!
SOMEONE HELP ME! ANYONE! 
RELIEVE THE PRESSURE NOW! 

(Chorus x2

In constant pressure
always falling farther
Under the weight of this depression
A weight never lifting up
Dragged under by the tides

(Instrumental Breakdown)

In constant pressure
always falling farther
Under the weight of this depression
A weight never lifting up
Dragged under by the tides

HELP ME, SAVE ME
I CANT BREAK THROUGH
THESE THICK WALLS ALONE!
SOMEONE HELP ME! ANYONE! 
RELIEVE THE PRESSURE NOW! 
RELIEVE THE PRESSURE NOW! 

=================================================
10.) Going, Going, Gone
=================================================
Music By: Threads Of Life
=================================================
(Instrumental) 


=================================================
11.) Suicide & Warfare
=================================================
Music By: Threads Of Life
Lyrics By: Threads Of Life
=================================================

Verse 1

Lost in the bitterness of the moment
This world engages in apocolyptic warfare
Everything fades away into the night 
Drowning out all that surrounds
As the blinding light burns out
Were staring out into the wreckage
Of what just might have been
What is it that they were hoping
To find in this frozen hell 

(Chorus x1)

Their lust for warfare drives them
Into a apocolyptic storm of fire
And there's no turning back now
With every round they fired
Was just another one's suicide 
We're all just victims of the war now

Verse 2

Nothing I could ever comprehend 
Could ever explain what we are whitness to  
I see before me the aftermath 
Of this sudden apocolyptic riot
A violence never known to anyone
Sparked by a covetious lust for war
Known as temptation overtakes all
And the warfare just rages on

(Chorus x1)

Their lust for warfare drives them
Into a apocolyptic storm of fire
And there's no turning back now
With every round they fired
Was just another one's suicide 
We're all just victims of the war now

Verse 3

What is it they were
Hoping to find within 
These unbound forsaken lands? 
What was it they wanted
Within this frozen hellhole
Their reasoning only by a god unknown
To all who are true in this world
This is not the way to redemption
And there is no turning back 
For those under their deception now

(Chorus x2)

Their lust for warfare drives them
Into a apocolyptic storm of fire
And there's no turning back now
With every round they fired
Was just another one's suicide 
We're all just victims of the war now

(Instrumental Breakdown)

Their lust for warfare drives them
Into a apocolyptic storm of fire
And there's no turning back now
With every round they fired
Was just another one's suicide 
We're all just victims of the war now



===============================================
12.) One Little Victory
===============================================
Music by: Threads Of Life
Lyrics by: Threads Of Life
===============================================

Verse 1

You're drowning in past
Trapped against the current
And now I think it's time 
You saw the truth that lies ahead
As the current pulls you under
You fail to see the weight
That pulls you down
Into the raging river below

(Chorus x1)

We will overcome it all
Nothing ever will overpower
No mountain too high
No current too strong
We will see it through
One little victory at a time

Verse 2

No you just cant see it
The lies that blind you
From all that's real
No, you just cant escape
The tragedies that hold you down
No, you just cant escape it
No way out of here, no escape

(Chorus x1)

We will overcome it all
Nothing ever will overpower
No mountain too high
No current too strong
We will see it through
One little victory at a time


Verse 3

Now time's running out
And all hope for the future
Is washing away in the tides
And when you start to think 
Only a miricle could save you 
I come back to save you again
And we will overcome the chaos

(Chorus x2)

We will overcome it all
Nothing ever will overpower
No mountain too high
No current too strong
We will see it through
One little victory at a time

(Instrumental Breakdown)

We will overcome it all
Nothing ever will overpower
No mountain too high
No current too strong
We will see it through
One little victory at a time


----------



## Aden (Dec 4, 2008)

Sounds like pretty mundane song structure.

\Good on ya for turning out an entire disc, though.


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2008)

Some of the lyrics need work and this would be more easier to understand what you are getting at by adding links to your music so the lyrics can be heard more clearly.

Still this is some impressive work and I must say you have a good handle on doing something and finishing it...I have a ton of works still in my incomplete section of my hard drive I really need to get on before end of this year if not early summer next year.

Good luck to you on the release of your CD or if its out congrats to you on sticking to your guns.


----------



## Icestorm (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey guys, I have another song done for the project and probably the final song written for it. below is the new one! 

I even had the Dream Theater guitarist and head songwriter John Petrucci tell me this one was a good one. So this is most definitely my favorite lyric I've done so far. 

=========================================
13.) The Strength Within
=========================================
Music by: Threads Of Life
Lyrics By: Threads Of Life
=========================================

Verse 1

When you lay everything on the line
And it all comes crashing' down
When there's nothing left
There for you to truly believe in
And you find your faith slipping away
In all that was ever real to you
And all you wanted was something
To hold on to and call your own

Bridge

Just keep believing
Remember..
Failure is not an option

(Chorus x1)

You can pull through
Never give up to failure
You control this life now
And all you truly need
Is the strength within

Verse 2

All you wanted was something
To help you through the hard times
And all you need is something stronger
They say that good work
Is the key to good fortune
Never let go on your morals
Cause' you can do this on your own
All it takes is a little strength

Just keep believing
Remember..
Failure is not an option

(Chorus x1)

You can pull through
Never give up to failure
You control this life now
And all you truly need
Is the strength within

Verse 3

Just keep believing
That nothing's too hard
And it'll all come to you
In life we all have our problems
Never let them bring you down
And you will go very far
And there's no boundaries
In life if you hold tight
To what you believe in

Just keep believing
Remember..
Failure is not an option

(Chorus x2)

You can pull through
Never give up to failure
You control this life now
And all you truly need
Is the strength within

(Instrumental Breakdown)

You can pull through
Never give up to failure
You control this life now
And all you truly need
Is the strength within


----------

